# L1 lights



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I'll start by admitting that I can probably get the basics of this question answered by doing some searches, but given that there might be other issues linked to the question I thought I would start a thread.

I just noticed that the top light on my L1 (the white light) is off and I assumed that I had forgotten to switch the machine on this morning. But no, it is on and warm. I assume that the light should always be on when the machine is ready, so if it is off does this necessarily mean that the light is simply broken? If so, does anyone know what I can do about it - like is it easily user replaceable?

I'll look into this myself later, but if anyone has similar experience that can help me get this sorted, it would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The white light (LED) is 'power on' and is always illuminated when the LI is powered up. It may be that the wiring connector has come loose so worth checking. If it needs replacing, check the Londinium website  *here*  for a replacement.


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had my L1 2 years. The white light stopped working after a year and I thought that there were problems. I then noticed that the machine seems to operate as normal....the red and blue lights come on. The white light occasionally works but more often doesn't. Perhaps the fracino guy responsible for installing the white light circuitry has dodgy hands. It would be too expensive to send it back to Birmingham because of a white light. It did make me think though.....I've spent £2000 on a machine where the on off light won't work!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its a bulb (LED I think on the newer machines) - they will fail - same as a headlight bulb on a 20K car

If its the new model then the top panel unclips and you'll be able to check the bulbs connections / voltage and replace easily if needed


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies - I had assumed it was an LED, so didn't think about bulb replacement. The machine is not quite a year old (safety test on the boiler listed as late May 2015). I need to figure out how to get access to the LED - never had to open it up, so i am not sure what panels come off!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The panels clip on and off - very easy.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

yep - strong upward thumb pressure on the sides of the top panel should see it unclip


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

My white led has failed as well, I'll be ordering a new one soon.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

working dog said:


> yep - strong upward thumb pressure on the sides of the top panel should see it unclip


thanks for the help (and to everyone else). I thought this was the case from the images I have seen, but my system was really hot when I went to give it a try, so I thought I would wait until tomorrow morning when it is nice and cool! Hopefully it is a simple part replacement...


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

hi there

if your machine is 12 months old or less than it is a warranty issue - contact me - if you purchased second hand the warranty is transferrable, just email me and let me know who you purchased it off so i can trace to the original sale

its true, these LEDs are failing prematurely a bit too often

reiss.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Just replaced the white led.

After unplugging machine, pop the top off to access led

  

With a 17mm spanner, undo the nut on back of led. their is also a spring washer behind nut.

Check the position of the wires and pull the top 2 connectors off.

  

  

you now have access to the 2 led wires, pull off the connectors and replace with new led. Feed led through front of machine and lightly tighten nut and spring washer. Now you can connect the wires in the correct position.

  

Replace the top 2 connectors and refit the top.


----------

